# Nike Chainsaw Ad - Good/Bad?



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

If you have been watching the 2000 Summer Olympics, you've probably seen Nike's ad spoofing a horror movie with a chain saw attacker. (Haven't seen the spot? Watch it here - You need Quicktime to watch). Shortly after it was shown, NBC pulled the ad.

Tuesday, September 19 Reuters article explains...
As a piece of advertising, I thought it was HIGHLY EFFECTIVE in its message. "Buy Nike shoes and you succeed." I thought it was clever, original, and unique. On the other hand, however, the fact that it was running in prime-time during the "family hours" may have been what set off the debate about the ad. I was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this commercial.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have seen the ad, and I have never been into shock advertising. Although the ad was well scripted, and shot, I felt it was pretty pointless.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ohmygod, that was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't tell me about what children see, have you watched cartoons lately, read their books, sung a nursery rhyme? 
I almost want to go running.... well maybe just take a bath, but keep my sneakers on!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

M brown, do you have children? i have read many childrens books,have watched many movies with my children. It is up to the parents to screen what there children see,read and listen too, The fact that a chain saw *** **** was the feature in a spot on t.v is interesting enough. If people enjoy that shock media, so be it. but it does not need to be aired during the prime time olympics. And don't under estimate what our children absorb. Enjoy your bath, and maybe you should keep your sneakers on


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

to put everything in perspective, umm, when did anyone last hear of someone being actually murdered with a chainsaw -

a few facts, 

Would you not hear someone using a chainsaw?
what would a cop with a gun do to someone with a chainsaw?


Lets just be a little realistic about the whole scenario.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yes I have children, neices, nephews etc... 
Have you seen road runner? have you seen batman? what was the witch in the forest thinking with that oven for Hansel and Gretal, was she gonna bake them cookies? NO SHE WAS GONNA BAKE THEM!!!!! I don't want to trivialize the commercial, but, she got away! She beat the monster! The runner beat the monster!
I would have liked to see her vault over him, remove the chainsaw and kick him into a goal"jail". but I didn't get to write it. 
Did you know that "ring around the rosie" is about the plegue and people dropping dead?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

spoke with my sister and she sat down to watch the olympics with her kids and got this commmercial. well she hated it. in that context of setteling down for some good wholesome fun with the kids, i have to agree. 
it was a clever commercial but one that should have been aired later on in the evening. it was one thing to see it on the internet without wee family members watching. and truth be told, when i showed it to my husband and the kids came running in i turned it off. 
( kids fairy tails are still twisted, but at least not with a hockey mask and generaly in cartoon format.)
cape chef, you have an excellent point. i have to think before i type. 









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited September 22, 2000).]


----------

